# Jinnah Medical & Dental College Karachi.



## mandeepkumar (Dec 3, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I am from Karachi, Pakistan. I have been selected in Jinnah Medical College in MBBS. Can anybody know how is that college ? 
It is affiliated with Jinnah Sindh Medical University. Is that worth or not ?

Any reviews about jinnah medical dental college shaheed millat road karachi.


----------



## Saqlainamjad (Nov 12, 2017)

Mandeep I heard its a good one and is affiliated. 
Actually people on froum are 90% from punjab so that's why nobody answered you. 
Btw if you're selected then go ahead and pay fee. You need a degree right? And in my opinion I heard that this college is good one in karachi. 
Anyways focus on faculty rather than location. Faculty matters a lot in your final proff. 
Good luck ! 
Hope for good and good will come to you. 
Insha'Allah


----------



## mandeepkumar (Dec 3, 2017)

Another reviews?


----------



## Zareena_jan (May 21, 2017)

Hey mandeep . I was also selected for jmdc and umdc and everyone told me to go for jmdc as it is affiliated with jsmu plus they send students for electives to vanderbilt university in USA ,you can check its affiliations on their page . Btw do you have any choice other than jinnah ? If you're going for jinnah then we are going to be the batch mates 

- - - Updated - - -

Plus i have got a friend who is in the senior amd she has told me that faculty is really good but you can't compare it's practice with that of DoW and aku !


----------



## mandeepkumar (Dec 3, 2017)

My classes will start from 28dec. 
Are you from which year ?
Please help me from ragging!


----------



## Zareena_jan (May 21, 2017)

Lol buddy we are going to be batch mates and that means we bth need to save ourselves from ragging! And hey man dont worry as far as I know the ragging at jmdc isn't that crazy


----------



## DarkestLight (Aug 24, 2017)

Is there any ragging in private medical colleges in Karachi?


----------



## Zareena_jan (May 21, 2017)

DarkestLight said:


> Is there any ragging in private medical colleges in Karachi?





Yup there is ! The seniors will prolly ask you to sing or maybe dance and get some food for them . This is what i have heard from most of my friends who are in their 2nd or third year! Btw which university are you going for?


----------



## DarkestLight (Aug 24, 2017)

Zareena_jan said:


> Yup there is ! The seniors will prolly ask you to sing or maybe dance and get some food for them . This is what i have heard from most of my friends who are in their 2nd or third year! Btw which university are you going for?


I'm going for Ziauddin.


----------



## Zareena_jan (May 21, 2017)

Ziauddin's classes have already been strated isnt it?


----------



## DarkestLight (Aug 24, 2017)

Zareena_jan said:


> Ziauddin's classes have already been strated isnt it?


Yes they have. I'm applying next year.


----------



## Zareena_jan (May 21, 2017)

Goodluck:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DarkestLight (Aug 24, 2017)

You, too!


----------



## worgirl999 (Jun 11, 2019)

i got into jmdc for bds this year, can anyone give me a review pls and how does one save themselves from ragging?


----------

